
You’re never too old to become fluent in a foreign language - YeGoblynQueenne
https://theconversation.com/youre-never-too-old-to-become-fluent-in-a-foreign-language-96293
======
oluckyman
The commentary misrepresents the original study as much as the popular press
coverage it criticizes.

From the Abstract of the study:

“grammar-learning ability...is preserved almost to the crux of adulthood (17.4
years old) and then declines steadily”

“The results support the existence of a sharply-defined critical period for
language acquisition”

From the commentary:

“It’s not even true that young children learn languages faster than older
children or adults”.

